

The best discussion of fading anonymity I've ever read. - jacques_chester
http://skepticlawyer.com.au/2012/10/19/manners-cost-nothing/

======
jcr
Great Article. Thanks.

You might find the following research interesting.

<http://www.cam.ac.uk/research/features/privacy-by-design/>

